# Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The use of multiple protein sources makes this a higher rated food. Still a little low on the meat content, but with the added sources, that helps boost it a little bit and add variety. That's a good thing!


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Please do more research when you are advising people on good dog food. This has sodium selenite and not the more healthier expensive selenium yeast and it has fish meal that is preserved with ethoxyquin (unless it states on the bag it's ethoxyquin free). I would never feed my dogs these two ingredients. Look at dry foods like Orijen, Acana and Party Animal and I only find Party Animal and Halo Wholesome that are good. Although Halo refuses to tell you where their food is made which scares me and my dogs hate it anyway. I now found Dave's Healthy & Natural and Dave's Delicate Dinners have Selenium Yeast. BUT BE CAREFUL their other foods have sodium selenite. Don't know why. Of course all the freeze dry foods are great like Honest Kitchen, Grandma Lucy, Dr. Harvey etc.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nan-I don't know where you got your info,Merrick dog food DOES NOT contain ethoxyquin.Orijen is the best kibble made today,one huge problem-the price tag....not everyone is willing or able to pay that much for dog food,especially if you have big/multiple dogs.If your going to go that far,why not just buy fresh meat,and add some veggies/fruit,and just cook for your dog??? That would be a million times better than ANY dog food,which is ALL processed.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nan-I have never looked into Sodium Selenite before,but this is the info that I found,It is toxic in high doses,but most vitamins are.Blue Buffalo just had a recall over vitamins being at levels that are too high,and making pets sick. http://www.nutritional-supplement-guides.com/Sodium-Selenite.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nan, YOU are the one who needs to do the research. But it really bugs me when people say, we or myself need to do the research. When you are making any kind of accusations about a very good dog food like this, it is YOU who need to provide any proof of the research. I know for a fact they do not use suppliers who apply ethoxyquin. And your freeze dried and dehydrated foods are all overpriced and WAY over hyped. Halo is a decent food but contains very little meat and it did not even make my C-list. Sodium selenite is not a good ingredient and is salt, but it usually is so far down the list it isn't as big a deal as you make it out to be.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_selenite


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Michelle: I saw in the ingredients above which I pasted below that they have salmon meal which, correct me if I am wrong, has to be preserved in ethoxyquin, as per the US Coast Guard unless they use a more organic preservative. If they do it is most likely listed somewhere on the bag that it is ethoxyquinn free. I will send you the article on that if you want, let me know.

Here is a link to an article on sodium selenite that you might find interesting, I know I did.
http://www.petpac.net/news/headlines/a_close_look_at_a_tiny_pet_food_ingredient_selenium

I totally agree with you about cooking for your dogs. I do cook them chicken, organic veggies and greens and I add Dr. Harveys Mult-vitamins. But I am so scared I'm not giving them enough vitamins etc. When I don't have time to cook, it's nice to open a good can dog food. I have orijen down for them at all times.

I know Orijen is expensive and they do have a cheaper brand called Acana which is just as good. I think I told you before that 2 of my dogs passed away from the recall so I will spend a little more on their food to try everything to keep my others safe.

Michelle thank you so much for that tip on Blue Buffalo. I don't feed them that because it has sodium selenite but my girlfriend does. So I will pass that info on to her. Thanks again.

Here is the ingredients that was listed under Merrick: 
Take care,
Nan

Merrick wilderness blend dog food Full Ingredients list:
Buffalo, Salmon Meal, Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Oat Meal, Pearled Barley, Beef Fat(Preserved with mixed tocopherols), Ground Whole Barley, Venison, Natural Flavor, Rice Bran, Yeast culture, Dried Egg Product, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA – Docosahexaenoic Acid)*, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Potato, Dried Carrot, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Apple, Dried Peas, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Choline Chloride, Dried Blueberry , Dried Cranberry, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Inulin (from Chicory Root),Egg Shell Meal , Ground Fennel , Dried Parsley , Dried Marigold, Rosemary Extract, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactobacillus casei,Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex,Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3,Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Colbalt Carbonate


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow Jess I feel bad that you had to attack me like you did. I am just doing research on different dog foods and didn't like what I saw and read about some. Please see one of MANY articles on this food. http://www.boston-terriers.com/food.htm


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Jess you say you know for a fact that they don't use ethoxyquin. How do you know did you call and someone on the phone told you? Did you get the info in an e-mail? I know you are going to attack me on this too but did you know they can say they don't use it because they don't have to admit if their suppliers use it. THAT IS WHY I LIKE WHEN IT IS LISTED ON THE BAG THAT THEY USE ETHOXYQUIN-FREE FISH MEAL. I can find the link to this info if you want to read it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nan, I did not mean to attack you, but "you made quite a post" about them using suppliers who use ethoxyquin. In my book you attacked them. You found them guilty before doing "your" home work. About 4 months ago I did a HUGE study on this subject and I contacted all the GOOD dog food company's about their use of ethoxyquin. Merrick is one of many who does not use suppliers who use it. Most of the good dog food manufactures got the message and do not use suppliers who use ethoxyquin. Taste of the Wild changed their suppliers and sent me a second and third E-mail stating their change of suppliers.

The US Coast Guard does require it's use,, But their are a number of ways to get around it.

1. You can get a special permit.
2. You can freeze the fish meal.
3. You can wait until you are in port to process the fish meal.
4. Canada does not require it. And some of the best dog food is made in Canada.

I am still not that freaked out about Sodium Selenite,,,,, ESPECIALLY when it is the second to last ingredient in a dog food. This means their is very little in the bag. I'll tell ya right now that their is something in every dog food to preserve it. This includes the freeze dried and the frozen. To be honest with you I am more concerned about the use of Folic Acid and salt than Sodium Selenite. The reason being is that salt is way higher on the list. How about the use of YEAST I mean dude you can find something in almost every food out their that has something in it I don't like AND that includes human food. Heck I well not even buy soup any more after doing a little research especially Campbell's. I really think you would be shocked to find out what is in your food. Tomatoes and other above ground vegys and fruits are all lot worse than you might think.


----------



## Sunny1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Elusive Moderator

Location: United Kingdom
Posts: 15,100 

The thing you need to understand about Ethoxyquin is that it is quite clear from the product packaging whether or not the food manufacturer uses it. IF they do, they are required to state so on the labelling. That bit is nice and simple.

HOWEVER: they are not required to disclose anything at all about what happens to ingredients prior to receiving them. Most perishable ingredients - meats, meat meals, fish, etc - will have been preserved with something prior to the manufacturer receiving them (they don't all make their own meal, after all). And that information is NOT given to the consumer.

When it comes to fish products, in the US it is required by law that all ocean fish products destined for pet food meal be preserved with Ethoxyquin (yes, the law stipulates that chemical specifically). For anyone to NOT be using fish meal products preserved with ethoxyquin, then their suppliers must either be supplying non-ocean farmed fish or else they must have a special dispensation from the law (i.e. allowed to use some other preservative instead). As you might imagine, that would be a tiny minority. And if it were the case, you'd expect your dog food manufacturer to be shouting it from the rooftops as a marketing point 

Does that start to put things into a bit of perspective for you, and make it clearer why the issue is constantly flagged on DFA? The presence of a fish meal ingredient in a dog food is a near guarantee that the product contains ethoxyquin. I would take it as such, unless the manufacturer is prepared to publicly guarantee otherwise. And there are only a very few who can do so (seriously, we're talking 2-4 manufacturers out of the hundreds whose foods are reviewed on DFA).

Incidentally, previous responses from Diamond to that question have confirmed that all of their products containing fish meal are ethoxyquin-preserved. LOL - it is interesting to see how their responses have evolved over the years 

PS: Note that fresh fish products (which would be farmed fish) when used in dog food do not necessarily contain ethoxyquin. There are not, however, many manufacturers using fresh (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

What bothers me is why do we have to call, e-mail pet companies to see if ethoxyquin is in their product?

I know about the foods we eat, how sad. That is why I try to buy organic. I can't believe some people are still feeding their kids cereal with BHT instead of the healthier preservatives.

Below a little about selenium and then enough said on my part.

The US Food and Drug Administration approved a selenium supplement to animal diets, however the most common form is sodium selenite for pet foods. According to one article, "not much was known about which selenium compounds to approve for use in animal feeds when the decisions were made back in the 1970s .. At the time the regulatory action was taken, only the inorganic selenium salts (sodium selenite and sodium selenate) were available at a cost permitting their use in animal feed.” 

As little as 400 mcg selenium a day is capable of causing selenosis. Selenosis can cause traumatic changes, including neurological ones and even lead to death

An Ecological Problem
Sedimentary phosphate and selenium rock often occur together. So in the mining of phosphate rock, much waste-rock containing selenium becomes exposed to the elements. The rains leach out the selenium, which finds its way into streams and bodies of water. The contaminated water can affect cattle and other animals, causing selenosis. This reality was forced on an unsuspecting public in Idaho in the late 1990s. It also affects current mining practices. Old mines undergo evaluation for damage done and remediation

Bottom line, I FEEL, selenium is great for people but could be harmful in pets. Why do you think some pet foods are now using the more organic expensive alternative selenium yeast?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

From what I understand if the suppliers add it to the food then they do not have to list it or mention it on their web site(ethoxyquin). Oh well... I try to rotate and feed at least 2 different brands a day. One manufacture in the AM and a different manufacture at night, which is a larger meal. Some people disagree with this way of feeding, but Tony is my dog and I think that is the safest way to go. His main meal is Orijen L.B.P and I rotate in Orijen Red (a money thing), Horizon Legacy, Taste of the Wild-wetlands and now Fromms 4 star. I am also looking at First Mate, I know it is a little light in meat, but I really like how few ingredients are in the product.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nan,Hi Merrick is a holistic dog food company with human grade ingredients that is WDJ approved,The WDJ investigates these companies before approving foods.Also I have personally E-mailed them about the use of E and they replied back that their suppliers use natural preservatives,and so does Merrick.Thanks for the info on Selenium,I went to the link that you provided.I rotate foods,most are grain free,which from the info on your link would cut down on the Selenium exposure from grain inclusion.I would like to know, if you have the info,what level is considered to be safe? It is listed on the guaranteed analysis on bags of kibble and on websites.These are the foods I use:Orijen,TOTW,Merrick's Before Grain,Fromm Surf&Turf,Duck,and Fromm gold.The last 2 Fromm's have "good grains".But I use the grain free ones the most.And I do add fresh extras daily.Like Jess said I'm not completely sold on the fact that their is Selenium in toxic or health risk levels because it is usually listed last on the ingredient list which should mean that it is added at trace levels.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Sunny, I don't mean to sound picky, but the ethoxyquin requirements by the US Coast Guard only applies to fish meal. Which also applies to Salmon meal, white fish meal, etc. It does not apply to whole fish or fillets of fish. Most suppliers are finding ways around using it, because of all the recent press it has been getting. My list above of how they get around it has been verified by the dog food manufactures them selves. Most fish meal comes from large processors that have the capability to freeze it. You can be certain the grocery store brands have it in it, but the good dog food manufactures do not use it.

When it comes to fish products, in the US it is required by law that all ocean fish products destined for pet food meal be preserved with Ethoxyquin (yes, the law stipulates that chemical specifically). For anyone to NOT be using fish meal products preserved with ethoxyquin, then their suppliers must either be supplying non-ocean farmed fish or else they must have a special dispensation from the law (i.e. allowed to use some other preservative instead). As you might imagine, that would be a tiny minority. And if it were the case, you’d expect your dog food manufacturer to be shouting it from the rooftops as a marketing point


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,why are you concerned with the use of Folic Acid in dog food?From what I know about it-it is necessary to stop birth defects in people,I would think it does the same for pets??


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't feel it's necessary, when their is yeast and vitamin B already in most dog foods in the form of greens and fruits. If I was "strictly" feeding a product like CA. Natural or First Mate I would look for a supplement that contains vitamin B. The thought of over doing any vitamin always concerns me. But I was really just trying to make a point to Nan.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I think now that so many of these so called Dr's. are getting into dog food production without really being a doctor, I well now be going by the name of Dr Jess, Dr Pepper is really a doctor you know. Just like all these other doctors. Dr Michelle I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-lol have you been drinking???


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope, I just got tired of seeing all these so called Doctors pushing medium grade dog foods.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,lol this is just a guess.....Dr.Tim's???? I know it sucks that vets make and recommend such middle of the road to low grade foods.It really is an abuse of power,because people who don't know any better,WILL just blindly follow whatever they say.That is why people need to do their own research and figure this whole game out for themselves,and never blindly follow anyone,even if they are a doctor.Don't forget-there are good and bad doctors in every field!!! Look at all the TV commercials-"ask your doctor about this and that drug"-and the side effects of the drugs are usually worse than the original problem that you are experiencing!! I always have a laugh when they list side effects that are heart attack and stroke which MAY cause DEATH.....it's actually sad though.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunny The Elusive Moderator-You might want to do some research before you make posts about Diamond,I Thought you might find this letter I received on July 17 from Diamond’s staff vet, Dr. Janet Rettenmaier reassuring:

We are now using naturally preserved fish mean in all of our products. Even prior to the transition to natural mixed tocopherols (vitamin E), there were absolutely no health risks involved with feeding any of these foods. The switch to mixed tocopherols to preserve our fish meal was a response to customer demand. Fortunately, we were able to secure a supply of naturally preserved fish meal and shelf life studies have proven that we are able to maintain the product’s freshness throughout the shelf life of the product.

Homeland security does outline preservation using ethoxyquin, however alternative methods of preservation are available by special request. Our supplier has obtained all the required permits in order to use the natural preservative instead of ethoxyquin.

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS
Director of Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods

This information goes for all the products made by Diamond. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sunny1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jess I don't think you or anyone should use Dr. in front of their name if they aren't one. People just getting on this site will think you are a real doctor and believe everything you say. In point you imply folic acid is not good in dog food, when in fact it's a great vitamin.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well sunny do you think Dr Tim and some of these others are real doctors?? Heck no they aren't and I was trying to make fun of them. You obviously did not read all my posts, AND ALL THE ONES ABOUT folic acid. Do you even know what folic acid is??? AND AS I STATED, WITH YEAST IN ANY FOOD IT IS NOT NEEDED!!! AND DID YOU KNOW THAT THEIR WAS A RECALL DUE TO, TO MUCH VITAMINS IN A DOG FOOD....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess the point I was trying to make went way over your head.


----------



## Sunny1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Not to argue but when you stated you were going to use doctor in your post is one thing but putting it in front of your name as an ID soon after is another. Sorry but that didn't go over my head it was listed as your ID. I thought this was a forum to discuss what is good for our dogs not by attacking each other like you did to me and another person in this forum. It seems like whoever says what they feel are scrutinized by you. Maybe you should you doctor because you feel you know it all anyway.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Michelle:
I just went to my health food store and saw Mulligan Stew with selenium yeast. What do you guys think of this food? I am also looking into Merrick Holistic, thanks for that tip Michelle.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Nan-Mulligan Stew looks good although I did not see any chelated minerals or probiotics in the food.Selenium in dog food really doesn't bother me,because it is added at trace amounts.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is pretty grain heavy. Keep in mind the first ingredient, chicken is actually 3-4 ingredients lower. Which makes Brown rice the main ingredient with Oats #2 and chicken meal 3rd. I like brown rice and oats. But the real good thing about this food is I see no crummy ingredients. Some would say Dried cane molasses, but I don't think it is that bad, it is sugar, so it would be a personal thing. I have never looked very hard at L-Methionine, so I found this link interesting.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/meth.html

Chicken, Brown rice, Oats, Chicken meal, Chicken liver, Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed meal, Eggs, Herring oil, Dried cane molasses, Natural chicken flavor, Dehydrated cabbage, Inulin (from chicory root), Salt, Dried kelp, L-Methionine, L-Cysteine, Beta-Carotene, Zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, Selenium yeast, Dehydrated horseradish, Mixed tocopherols (natural preservative), Potassium iodide, Vitamin D3 supplement, Rosemary Extract


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Michelle and Jess: BTW, my dogs refused to eat the Mulligan Stew can and dry I got today, what a waste of money. I also got free samples of Holistic Select dry by Eagle Pack and they refused that too. My shepherd likes Orijen but my 2 little ones don't. I'm going to try TOTW like you mentioned Michelle, hopefully the little ones will like it. I will let you know. Thanks again for all your help guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Michelle I looked up TOTW and they have bison, salmon, lamb and fowl. Which one do you get for your dog? Thanks, Nan


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Nan-The TOTW formulas that I use are Wetlands and Prairie.My 2 dogs do the "happy food dance" for them.lol.It sounds like you have some really picky dogs.I would also recommend Whole Earth Farm canned food by Merrick it is around a dollar a can(in stores) it receives 5 stars from Dog food Advisor.I don't know if you are familiar with that site, but 5 is the highest #.BTW TOTW also receives 5*.

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken broth, chicken liver, duck, buffalo, whitefish, fresh carrots, fresh sweet potato, peas, salmon meal (a natural source of omega-3 DHA-docosahexaenoic acid), organic alfalfa suncured ground, dried egg, organic sunflower seed ground, dried tomato pomace, canola oil, cassia gum, carrageenan, guargum, salt, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, dried bluberry, dried cranberry, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, poultry seasoning (thyme, sage, rosemary), Yucca schidigera extract, marigold pot, cinnamon, lecithin, zinc amino acid complex, mixed tocopherols, iron amino acid complex, vitamin E supplement, manganese amino acid complex, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A acetate, copper amino acid complex, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin D3 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement, biotin, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, sodium selenite


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Michelle: I tried whole earth farm dry and they walked away from it. I'll tell you for 3 rescue dogs they are truly picky. The latest rescue dog was tied to an abandoned building without food and water but now living for 2 months with my other 2 he is just as picky. But that's ok, I don't mind spoiling them. I'm trying to find a place on this site to add their picture but I couldn't find it yet. Hopefully I can add it and you can see how cute they are. I do know that site dog food advisor. When I am looking up a food I will go there first to check out the rating. I'm going to pick up some Wetland and Prairie I will keep you posted. I hope they like it as much as your 2 babies do. Thanks again and have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Nan (Jul 13, 2010)

just added their pictures lets see if I did it right.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Nan- I will never understand people,just WHY would someone do that to a dog!! A friend of mine found a Pure blooded Pit Bull chained to a fence,he had been severely beaten and had a broken leg.He rescued Chewy and he is a very sweet dog.Btw the ingredient list that I left for you was for the Whole Earth Farms canned,since you mentioned that they didn't like the Mulligan Stew canned.I thought you might like to try The Whole Earth canned as a topper or to mix in.It really is a good deal at a buck a can.Five star ingredients.Luckily I don't have the picky eater problem.When I buy a new bag of any food I always inspect the food a little and smell it,TOTW has a meaty wild game smell to it.Good luck with the new food,Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## christine7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nan, I just think it's odd that you prefer a dog food whose source you are unaware of (Halo)and you still rate it higher than Merrick.


----------



## Michelle_B. (Jun 18, 2012)

When our latest litter was born, we did a lot of research. We tried Merrick Puppy Plate, (I was very skeptical as most dog foods do NOT live up to their claims.) Much to my surprise, it was the best choice we could have made. We have since switched our adult dogs to Merrick, (we've tried all flavors now) and every single dog loves them. Even the pickiest of the bunch. Their coats are so soft and smooth now. Even the "rough" coats are silky smooth now. I am so glad we discovered this dog food. I would recommend it to anyone who loves there dogs. Yes, it is a bit on the pricey side, but, for the rewards, it is "priceless"!


----------

